# Gopro etc pole stowing suggestions



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

I just use these... Extendable Telescopic Grip Handheld Pole Monopod For Digital Camera Camcorder | eBay

find them for a few bucks all over ebay...

light, fast collapse/extend (no locking crap), extend to a meter, collapse to 20cm which fits in every inside pocket jacket ive ever used with camera attached. Can attach a small carabiner to the hand end and then to your jacket so if it does fall out it should be safe.

so cheap you can buy a few at a time so if it breaks or you leave it somewhere no matter

ten


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Dont you have any troubles with it twisting and the camera ending on the bottom?

Thats what has prevented me from looking at them until now


----------



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea it has happened, its rare though. Once setup and extended it pretty much stays there in place. 

I use them with a gopro3+ and battery backpack and even with that on the end I would say it spins down twice a day.

ten


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Found one on local amazon (free shipping), but virtually every single review (20 or so) said the same thing "Just turns when you mount a camera - unusable" 

I will have to try this out in an actual store before purchasing i think. The JVC is lighter than the gopro once you add the case etc, but still those reviews sucked. I guess there are different brands with different levels of stiffness.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Ended up buying one of these btw, and I am very happy with it! Turns out that the spinning issue, is not really a problem once you are on the hill. Might be the fact that my camera is lighter, but also because it screws straight onto the tripod mount (sits far lower than a gopro would).

Loving the fact that i can just put it in my pocket when not recording. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

I never thought about mounting it to my board when Im not using. I have the same ebay pole. Out here in So Cal, we haven't needed jackets in months, so its hoodies all day long. A snap in pole mount that is glued to the board sounds like good idea.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I broke so many of those cheap poles i gave up and invested in UShot Monochrome

I have not managed to break it yet...! And it will fit in the pocket on Cargo Snowboard pants, or i hang it from a loop for getting it quickly...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You want the camera at the bottom! 
Film your board not your head.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

After buying a ton of options and returning most, I have settled on the Big U-Shot. Just long enough for those third person shots, and compacts smaller than most that are stable in the 2-3 feet range. I do have a pocket xshot but it does shake a bit at full extension.

As far as mounting it to a board, that's an awesome idea! I have some velcro somewhere around here. Might try to rig something up over the weekend.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

ETM said:


> You want the camera at the bottom!
> Film your board not your head.


We dont all have awesome home made boards that we want to show off :laugh:

That U-Shot looks good, but it only extends to 50cm. Not quite enough for the 120deg that my JVC shoots at.  Really wishing i had a gopro now


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Look at the big Ushot, 37 inches max! 11.45 inches collapsed.

Big UShot 2.0


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah that would be perfect. I would need a board mount though - 12" would be too big for my pockets. Really though i should just buy a gopro. The JVC is perfect for goggle/helmet mounting/taking shots of friends, but the lack of super wide angle makes it a little difficult for self shots. At 37" i would probably get as much in the frame as a gopro at half that; with the extra length making it a heavy weight after a few minutes.


----------

